
Star Citizen – This War of Mine - protomyth
http://www.dereksmart.org/2016/07/star-citizen-this-war-of-mine/
======
yamalight
That guy slams Star Citizen every half year or so. Occasionally he releases
his own games that are promoted as "better than SC", but turn out to be
absolutely abysmal [1].

I did backed SC almost at the very start. I think it progresses quite nicely.
They are slow, sure. But they are extremely open about dev process (and
progress) and it's actually really interesting to observe how such a large
project is coming to life.

I can wait a few more years for a game that ambitious. World of Warcraft took
6 years to develop. SC is still on year 4.

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Lw-
cwIGuy0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Lw-cwIGuy0)

------
vinaysshenoy
I don't like how Star Citizen is being handled. Luckily, I never backed it and
it's clear that the project is going to be undergoing massive delays and is
going to be a huge mess since it's gone beyond mere "feature bloat".

But this guy seems too immature to take seriously. In fact, I stopped taking
him seriously at the first mention of "Shitizen". That doesn't really do him
any favours.

~~~
xlm1717
I unfortunately did back it, and am very disappointed with the lack of
progress. I imagine if I had been public about it like the author of the blog
post, I would be pretty angry too with the response of oblivious backers
trying their hardest to deny the fact that they made a bad deal.

It's a game that's way behind schedule. People shouldn't defend it, they
should demand results. And if people would be so immature as to put down
others demanding results, the immature blog post is understandable.

------
grovulent
Such intensity of hate. It's like he's the sith lord of game developers. So
weird.

------
naikrovek
This guy is the very definition of extreme and illogical.

He has a huge beef with this game and the game maker.

